
Adblock extension with 40M users sells to mystery buyer - pyprism
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2015/10/02/trust-us-we-block-ads/
======
MarkCole
There is a certain amount of irony in this article containing a super annoying
full page background ad I feel.

